# Billing for Reclast IV FOR MEDICARE



## obgyn1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Could some one Please Help me. We have been billing Reclast to Medicare. Procedure code we been billing is J3489 for 5 units. Medicare only pays $47.48 per 1 mg. We gave 5mg per 100 ml. How many units should I bill to Medicare? 

Thank you


----------

